# Going to the Bank...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Just a dumb observation...I dont really care one way or another...but, when did banks start treating their customers like crap??? I recently closed my Wells Fargo account of nearly a decade because they refused to fix *their own* mistake...so when I went to the branch to talk to the manager and let her know that I would no longer be banking with them, her attitude was kind of just "oh well"...now she couldnt have been more than about 25 years old (as with the rest of the employees there). When I asked them to transfer the money in my account over to my new bank, she acted like I had just asked her to donate a kidney...Now granted, I'm sure I'm not a "big money" cat in their eyes, but I always kept a decent balance in my account, but even if I didnt, I think customers should be treated with some level of respect...I found that with my new bank, but I'm sure that's just because they're always happy to help you open an account (plus I plan on moving my CDs to them once they reach maturity at my old bank)...so I guess only time will tell if the new guys are more customer friendly (they're supposed to be one of the better ones)...

any who...I remember back when I was a kid, everybody in the bank from the manager all the way down to the tellers were friendly (or at least they pretended to be)...so why is it now that they act like it's a chore to even crack a smile when you walk up to the window??? I'll admit that I dont know much about banks, but, my guess would probably be that they are all underpaid and hate their jobs...anybody have a better answer???


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't know exactly. My grandfather worked in Chicago, and he told me that he was always treated different based on his attire. If he wore a suit, someone almost immediately helped him, a sportcoat and they didn't immediately help him, and anything less and the service just got progressively worse.

Banks have also come up with strange fees. A friend of mine had a fee for over-withdrawing because of a mistake the bank made, so after fighting with them, they finally put the money that was actually his in his account, but would not refund his fee, plus that that addition of the $5 or whatever they added back in sent him over his monthly transaction limit, so he got another $5 fee. This was also Wells Fargo, and while I have never had that bad of service, I have been planning to get out of Wells Fargo for awhile. I have a local bank that is always friendly, but my mom worked there for awhile, and I umpired baseball for the senior VP's little league team, so they have to treat me well there. =p

I have found Chase to be a little more friendly - like the account they signed me up for requires a direct deposit, which I don't have because I didn't get the part-time job I was expecting, so they called me up to let me know I was going to start getting a fee unless I got a direct deposit, so they gave me an extension and when that is up they'll just change my account to one that doesn't have a fee at no charge.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

These days, going to the bank is a lot like getting taken to the cleaners.

Wells Fargo seems to have earned something of a reputation. I recall several frustrating encounters with them years ago while living in Scottsdale. There's even a dedicated "watch"

https://www.innercitypress.org/wells.html

My local bank today is great. Only five locations. Lots of good customer service and has earned top marks for its oversight and management.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

People are people, not institutions. It all depends on how you treat them. 

It's very difficult to say more because it seems like the major part of your story has not been divulged vis a vis the mistake, how it arose, and how that itself played out with the staff and manager prior to your decision to close the account.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

there's not really all that much to the story...I had an upgraded account with them, one where I was supposed to have no fee for getting a cashieers check from them...anywho...I had ordered a cashieers check online from them for my broker to invest...so...a few days later, I check my account online and notice that they have charged me for the cashieers check...it was only a few dollars, but, when I called to have the charge reversed, the teller whom I spoke to on the phone got really rude and wanted to sttart arguing...I finally spoke to her supervisor and got the charge reversed...but I didnt like the fact that they were so unorganized that they'd charge me for somehting that they werent supposed to, and that the knucklehead on the phone would argue with and refuse to fix what was clearly their mistake...so, I closed the account...

this wasnt the first instance in which I've noticed rudeness from these people, there's been plenty of times I've just been at the branch to make a deposit or something and noticed how unfriendly the employees were...and I dont think it had anything to do with apperance, because usually when I stop at the bank it's when I'm on my lunch break or after work, so I'm at least wearing slacks and a sport coat, which is , IMHO, good enough for them...


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Mr. Drysdale was obliging*

I suspect it has something to do with lack of local ownership. Most banks nowadays are run like fast food chains, and the staff have all the interest and professionalism of burger-flippers. It's a job, not a career. If the branch closes, they'll just get a job elsewhere.

I also remember opening accounts ten years ago with paltry sums and being treated like I was a tycoon, so I second the time frame of the decline.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Have you ever looked into joining a Credit Union? Most people are eligible in some way. Your money works for you and other members rather than shareholders. I'm actually a member of 3 different CUs, and I've found that usually they are much more responsive and friendly.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

It happened when the banks started to get consolidated. Small local banks still tend to be pleasant, but then where's an ATM when you need one?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> but then where's an ATM when you need one?


very true...that's kind of why I shy away from credit unions...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> *I suspect it has something to do with lack of local ownership. Most banks nowadays are run like fast food chains, and the staff have all the interest and professionalism of burger-flippers. It's a job, not a career. If the branch closes, they'll just get a job elsewhere.*
> 
> I also remember opening accounts ten years ago with paltry sums and being treated like I was a tycoon, so I second the time frame of the decline.


There's your answer.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Lets see, I went to BANK OF AMERICA with my TAX RETURN to open an account. They refused and demanded I deposit $200 cash. So I asked them to cash my return and they wanted $5 for non member service. I walked over to CITIBANK where I had a C/C ( transferred when they bought an old bank's accounts) and they refused, but said I could apply it to my C/C balance ( ZERO at the time.) Eventually I found a neat independant bank. Then one day a sign went up they were bought by CITIBANK but I'd see the same friendly faces. The friendly faces began to disappear. One teller and I had a flirt going and I'd deliberately let other customers go ahead so I could talk with her. The new Manager, a vietnamese dragonlady right out of a Steve Canyon comic got angry and started swearing in Vietnamese. I started swearing back in vietnamese and she shut up. I exchanged phone #s with my teller ( it was her last day, and she was the last " same friendly face") I went in the next day and closed the account. The bozo went through the perfunctory motions and handed my slip to me without even a word. I stood there. He looked up.YES? "Uh, it would be nice if you handed my $538. 25 along with the slip dude. That took another 20 minutes as they counted his drawer to confirm my story, which could be verified by the survelience tape I demanded to be sealed if they failed to pay me. And then there is WAMU with the prototype for Obama in polos dissing the tired old white men in suits.Like I've said, my $300 tax windfall is going into my Smith and Wesson retirement account and I'm going to go calling on these guys the day after I turn 65 and need a hobby. Another film I haven't mentioned in the movie thread is THE GREY FOX with Richard Farnsworth.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

At my local bank branch (of Wachovia) the tellers are very cordial and always make a note to call me (and all customers) by their name when they finish the requested transaction. I know this is what they are instructed to do, but that's ok.

This is in Marietta, Ga, and I suspect that geographical location often has some affect on this issue.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Relayer said:


> At my local bank branch (of Wachovia) the tellers are very cordial and always make a note to call me (and all customers) by their name when they finish the requested transaction. I know this is what they are instructed to do, but that's ok.
> 
> This is in Marietta, Ga, and I suspect that geographical location often has some affect on this issue.


yeah...I'm with Wachovia now...like I said, I find them to be much more pleasant, although I've only been in there twice...hopefully they'll continue to be that way...


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

marlinspike said:


> It happened when the banks started to get consolidated. Small local banks still tend to be pleasant, but then where's an ATM when you need one?


Doesn't bother me. I don't use ATMs or drive-thrus. When I'm dealing with money, I like to make that dealing in person (even though I frequently shop online).

As for Wachoiva, I e-mailed them the other day because I was getting spam asking me to change my account to a better rate one (obviously a phisher because I don't have an account with Wachovia), so I e-mailed them letting them know to see if they might want the information to try and track the guy down, and I got an email response back explaining what phishing is. I know why they do that, but I'm sure all banks would have done the same.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

My biggest complaint is that there are no bankers at branch banks anymore. My last banker was a lady at C&S bank before it was bought by Nations and later became BoA. Now they are just customer no-service associates.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> Doesn't bother me. I don't use ATMs or drive-thrus. When I'm dealing with money, I like to make that dealing in person (even though I frequently shop online).


And what do you do when you're traveling in LA, DC, NYC, Dallas, Miami, and Chicago?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

android said:


> Have you ever looked into joining a Credit Union? Most people are eligible in some way. Your money works for you and other members rather than shareholders. I'm actually a member of 3 different CUs, and I've found that usually they are much more responsive and friendly.


They are, quite literally, friendly societies.

I thought groups of Credit Unions in the US get together to share ATM networks and some back office functions? & can't they/don't they then interface to some of the bigger networks to give them wider ATM accessibility?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Big Banks Suck*

I have my checking account, savings account and two mortgages with Citibank. My father has a few cd's, his savings account and checking account with them as well. I do have the convenience of having one two blocks from my apartment, but I still find myself using other ATM's and paying fees. As a city worker my checking account is also free, but when it comes to service, they are horrendous, especially over the phone.

Anytime there is a discrepency with my accounts, and I need to call to speak to someone, I get someone in Bombay, who is reading from a script. We were having an issue with one of our mortgages, even before we signed, and it took several agitated phone conversations just for them to call us back with someone who could answer our questions without a script. Again, I guess a couple hundred thousand dollars is not a lot of dough to a massive company like Citibank...and there-in lies the issue. When you have the banks merging, the thing they care about is the BIG deal, another merger, the billion dollar account, where in smaller, more local banks, which eventually go the way of the Dark Side, every account means something.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind is that what happens to you may not be the result of a mistake by the bank. For instance, banks have computer programs that tell them how to bounce checks to maximize the bad-check fees the extract from customers. (If you have ten checks outstanding, one big one and nine little ones, the programs will tell them to pay the big one, causing the nine little ones to bounce, with an exorbitant fee attached to each one. Similarly, they set up their ATM networks to honor debit card transactions even if the account is short, thereby generating more fees.)


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

marlinspike said:


> And what do you do when you're traveling in LA, DC, NYC, Dallas, Miami, and Chicago?


Why do I need an ATM in a large city? I bring along a credit card, and enough cash in case of emergency.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't care if the teller is friendly or not; this is not a social club. What I do insist on is to be treated fairly and not be cheated. So far, so good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think banks should treat customers fairly and equal whether you're dressed slovenly or kempt.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard said:


> I think banks should treat customers fairly and equal whether you're dressed slovenly or kempt.


Yes, but shouldn't everyone be treated fairly and equally despite their appearance regardless of where they are?

It just isn't going to happen.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

the funny thing about that is...yeah I know people make impressions based onw hat you're wearing yadda yadda yadda...but look at what alot of bank tellers wear......9 times out of ten it's gonna be some 20 year old [email protected]$$ in a satin shirt 3 sizes too big for him a cheap tie and a Men's Warehouse coat or suit that hasnt been so much tailored as it has been butchered...yet they want to sit in judgement of what their clientelle is wearing???Not that I really care because for the most part I don't kvech (sp?) over what others are wearing...but they really arent in any position to be passing judgement on the attire of others...

...and Howard is correct all customers shoudl be treated the same...how do they know that they guy in the nice suit isnt some sharpie bouncing checks from here to Chicago and the other guy in jeans and workboots isnt a successful contractor who makes huge deposits on a regular basis???


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Rossini said:


> They are, quite literally, friendly societies.
> 
> I thought groups of Credit Unions in the US get together to share ATM networks and some back office functions? & can't they/don't they then interface to some of the bigger networks to give them wider ATM accessibility?


Yes, I can use pretty much any CU ATM in the country without a fee. They've really gotten it together in the last few years.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

The Gabba Goul said:


> when did banks start treating their customers like crap???


Banks are essentially businesses, serving the public. So what you're really asking is, when did so many businesses start treating their customers like crap?

The answer is, when these businesses realized that they could treat their customers like crap, and not lose their customers to the competition. ("We may treat you like crap, but you can save 45 cents by shopping here, so shut up and deal with it.")

And no, not all businesses, nor all customers.

FWIW, I bank at Wachovia. My local branch is in Hunt Valley, MD. I recommend it highly to anyone in the area.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> I suspect it has something to do with lack of local ownership. Most banks nowadays are run like fast food chains, and the staff have all the interest and professionalism of burger-flippers. It's a job, not a career. If the branch closes, they'll just get a job elsewhere.
> 
> I also remember opening accounts ten years ago with paltry sums and being treated like I was a tycoon, so I second the time frame of the decline.


+1...

Banks are screwing over their employees, so why should they (tellers, retail etc) give a fig about a small account?


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Banks are essentially businesses, serving the public. So what you're really asking is, when did so many businesses start treating their customers like crap?
> 
> The answer is, when these businesses realized that they could treat their customers like crap, and not lose their customers to the competition. ("We may treat you like crap, but you can save 45 cents by shopping here, so shut up and deal with it.")
> 
> ...


To be fair to business, I think it was more along the lines of the customer demanding lower prices even though it meant sacrificing customer service. I doubt many people have started businesses saying, "Ok, our business model is to treat our customers like garbage, that's going to be our core competency."

People are willing to put up with lousy customer service in order to get the lowest price. Personally, I spent over an hour in a Burlington Coat Factory purchasing a crib. Most of that time was waiting. I burned a lot of time looking for an employee to help me. The guy I eventually tracked down called a 2nd employee and I had to wait for that guy to show up. Then there was more waiting during the checkout because the employee at the register didn't know what she was doing. Lastly, I was expacted to wait for an employee to wheel the crib out of the store, because as a customer I wasn't allowed to use the pallet jack it was on. After arguing with someone (manager maybe) about it I ended up picking up the crib with my buddy and carrying it outside.

All in all, I'd say I had a pretty lousy customer service experience at BCF. Why did I go there? Price.


----------



## d95035 (Feb 9, 2008)

Another vote for credit unions. The dumbest people at my credit union are smarter than the smartest people (well, at least the smartest people they were willing to let me talk to) at my last bank. Much more helpful too.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Frankly it is not too upsetting to me, if the local Teller acts in a churlish manner, as he or she completes my transaction. I find it much more upsetting that the employing institution (the Bank) holds significant sums of my money and expects me to be satisfied with a paltry 1/2 to 1% return on my deposits. I could understand the decline in interest rates paid, when the banks were forced to accept reduced interest rates on loaned monies. However as those loan rates have increased (considerably), the rates of interest they pay us for loaning our money to others, remains almost nothing! Now that just dosen't seem right! :icon_smile:


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*Interest rates...*



eagle2250 said:


> Frankly it is not too upsetting to me, if the local Teller acts in a churlish manner, as he or she completes my transaction. I find it much more upsetting that the employing institution (the Bank) holds significant sums of my money and expects me to be satisfied with a paltry 1/2 to 1% return on my deposits. I could understand the decline in interest rates paid, when the banks were forced to accept reduced interest rates on loaned monies. However as those loan rates have increased (considerably), the rates of interest they pay us for loaning our money to others, remains almost nothing! Now that just dosen't seem right! :icon_smile:


There's been quite a bit of analysis in the press about this phenomenon. It has to do with the credit crunch, the economy, regulatory oversight, lending practices, and the way that mortgages are used as collateral for other financial instruments. The whole Bears Stearns mess started with creating collateralized debt obligations to participate in the sub prime mortgage market. This was a play for the hedge funds to get higher yields on fixed income securities. The net was that more money was made available to lend in the sub prime market. Consequently, the sub prime lenders were aggressively making loans in hopes of generating higher profits.

Now we have faltering property values, foreclosures and the retail banks and the investment banks are getting killed. I don't know if it's excusable or who to blame, but the retail banks are trying to extend their spread so that they make up for losses on bad loans.

I don't think we should take it personally because it's business. Unfortunately, many people are caught up in the collapse of the real estate market and the credit squeeze. It's a mess... that's for sure. To make matters worse, it has become a political debating point and now we're hearing about more government intervention in the financial markets and consolidation of agencies at the Treasury department - more government control and intervention. Maybe that's good if the abuses of the investment banks trying to generate big hedge fund profits are brought under control.

We have a large problem on our hands and it's rolling through the economy with a vengeance. I have no sympathy for the banks just like they have no sympathy for me. It's all business.

jcriswel


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

brokencycle said:


> Yes, but shouldn't everyone be treated fairly and equally despite their appearance regardless of where they are?
> 
> It just isn't going to happen.


Yeah every bank should have that policy,So why can't you dress sloppy and still get the service you deserve?


----------

